# T5 bulb measurements



## Tom (11 Jan 2008)

This could sound like a strange question but it could same me a lot of money on bulbs!

I bought a cheap 3x24w luminaire ages ago on eBay, but I think the bulbs were crap as they all died quite quickly one after the other. As it was cheap, I need to know if it is a standard size or just some knock off that won't fit the sizes of the standard T5 bulbs, like the 22" Arcadia. 

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... 8c1d6e2979

Question: Is the 22" measured from the pins or the actual bulb?  :? 

Oh and while I'm asking, does anyone know the Kelvin rating of that Arcadia bulb? ^^ I usually find the plant pro thingy's to make the tank look waaay too pink   

Cheers,

Tom


----------



## milla (11 Jan 2008)

They sound like standad 24w t5HO bulbs. 
As such you can save even more cash by buying bulbs from lampspecs.  See james's thread on cheap t5 bulbs.  All the bulbs James reviewed are available for 24w.  Think i replaced all 4 bulbs for around Â£20 - 2 daylight + 2 grolux.

No idea on details of arcadia bulbs.


----------



## Tom (11 Jan 2008)

Thanks for that tip, I bought 2 8000k bulbs and 1 4000k for under Â£30 inc VAT+ shipping, instead of Â£20 each off AE. They should fit fine too. 

Tom


----------



## GreenNeedle (13 Jan 2008)

All plant gro lamps make the tank look pink.  Most people use a mix of these with a daylight which balances the colour out.

daylight on its own tends to look greenish.  Therefore try 2 pinks with 1 daylight or 1 pink and 2 daylight then choose the preferred combo.

Andy


----------



## Tom (18 Jan 2008)

I got my bulbs yesterday, and they are fine. The 2 8000k look fairly blueish, but the 4000k helps balance that a bit. Don't ADA use 8000k?



> Therefore try 2 pinks with 1 daylight or 1 pink and 2 daylight then choose the preferred combo.



I might get 1 pink to replace one of my 8000k and see what that looks like

Tom


----------



## james3200 (18 Jan 2008)

> Don't ADA use 8000k?



Yep

They also do a 'green' version which has a more green spectrum to compensate the blueness


----------

